# Houve quem tivesse ficado calado (em lugar de ficou calado)



## gvergara

Oi:

Como se pode justificar o emprego do pretérito do subjuntivo?

Contexto: Duas pessoas acabavam de ajuntaram as pertences de todo um grupo de gente que devia entregar as posses delas em troca de comida.
_
Entregámos tudo? Responderam-lhe que sim umas quantas vozes resignadas. Houve quem *tivesse ficado *calado, a seu tempo saberemos se foi para não mentir.
_*De "Ensaio sobre a cegueira" de José Saramago *

 Na minha opinião, o mais lógico seria utilizar o pretérito indefinido neste caso (... _Houve quem ficou calado_, ...) Desde já obrigado,

Gonzalo


----------



## englishmania

Intuitivamente, apenas diria "houve _quem_ dissesse/tivesse dito" (ou "houve _pessoas_ que disseram").


Encontrei isto. Talvez ajude. http://ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=17278


----------



## gvergara

Obrigado pela informação. Contudo, continuo sem entender, já que, como sabemos, se a escolha indicativo/ subjuntivo depende da certeza/ incerteza que queiramos/ tenhamos de exprimir, portanto neste caso o modo correto seria o indicativo, uma vez que houve efetivamente gente que calou; o que é incerto é por que motivo calaram: se porque mentiam ou por alguma outra razão.


----------



## englishmania

Confesso que não sei explicar muito bem a razão do uso. Consigo apenas dizer que_ eu_ diria "Há quem diga", "Há pessoas que dizem", "Houve quem dissesse", "Houve pessoas que disseram". Para mim, o "quem" provoca a mudança. É a minha maneira intuitiva de "sentir" a língua, não uma explicação formal.


----------



## Carfer

Também não sei dizer ao certo (sou um prático da língua, não um teórico ou um estudioso dela), mas parece-me que neste caso não estamos a exprimir uma certeza com a mesma segurança que o modo indicativo comporta. Na realidade estamos também perante uma incerteza, ou uma certa incerteza, não quanto ao facto, assente, de que alguém se calou, mas quanto à identidade de quem se calou. Foi alguém, mas não sabemos quem, não temos o grau de precisão, definição, segurança ou certeza tal que justifique o uso do indicativo. Este '_quem_' é bastante vago, nebuloso, logo incerto, pelo que convida, de facto, ao conjuntivo. Nota que este uso não é uma particularidade do estilo do Saramago, é a forma corrente de dizer.


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> Também não sei dizer ao certo (sou um prático da língua, não um teórico ou um estudioso dela), mas parece-me que neste caso não estamos a exprimir uma certeza com a mesma segurança que o modo indicativo comporta. Na realidade estamos também perante uma incerteza, ou uma certa incerteza, não quanto ao facto, assente, de que alguém se calou, mas quanto à identidade de quem se calou. Foi alguém, mas não sabemos quem, não temos o grau de precisão, definição, segurança ou certeza tal que justifique o uso do indicativo. Este '_quem_' é bastante vago, nebuloso, logo incerto, pelo que convida, de facto, ao conjuntivo. Nota que este uso não é uma particularidade do estilo do Saramago, é a forma corrente de dizer.


Mas o indicativo pode ser utilizado também se se quiser exprimir mais certeza, ou a forma do subjuntivo é a mais indicada em qualquer caso?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

gvergara said:


> Mas o indicativo pode ser utilizado também se se quiser exprimir mais certeza, ou a forma do subjuntivo é a mais indicada em qualquer caso?


A estrutura teria que ser diferente.

_Há quem discorde.
Algumas/muitas pessoas discordam.

_Acho que a vagueza da primeira frase está no número. Não se sabe se temos apenas uma pessoa discordando ou se se trata de uma multidão; isso parece ser irrelevante. Com _alguém _ou _pessoa_s, o número já não seria tão vago.

_Há alguém que discorda disso.
Há pessoas que discordam disso._


----------



## Macunaíma

Houve quem ficou calado.
Houve quem tenha ficado calado.
Houve quem tivesse ficado calado.

Estas frases todas querem dizer a mesma coisa, expressa mais diretamente pela primeira. Talvez a chave para entender o porquê das variações esteja aí: a primeira é mais_ direta_.


----------



## gvergara

Última pergunta. Se soubéssemos que pelo menos duas pessoas facaram caladas, o verbo tem de empregar-se no plural _Houve quem *tivessem* ficado calado*s*_)


----------



## Jabir

Acredito que não, gvergara, já que "quem" é invariável.


----------



## gvergara

Muito obrigado,Jabir, Carfer, Macunaíma, Ariel Knightly e englishmania


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Houve quem ficou calado.


Essa seria agramatical no meu dialeto. É algo que só me soaria possível na fala de alguém que diz _Quer que eu te ajudo? _em vez de _Quer que eu te ajude?_.


gvergara said:


> Última pergunta. Se soubéssemos que pelo menos duas pessoas facaram caladas, o verbo tem de empregar-se no plural _Houve quem *tivessem* ficado calado*s*_)


O verbo continua no singular:_ tivesse ficado calado_. Se você quisesse deixar claro que havia mais de uma pessoa em questão, teria de usar outra estrutura.

_Houve quem tivesse ficado calado.
Algumas pessoas ficaram caladas.
Duas pessoas ficaram caladas._


----------



## Macunaíma

Ariel Knightly said:


> Essa seria agramatical no meu dialeto. É algo que só me soaria possível na fala de alguém que diz _Quer que eu te ajudo? _em vez de _Quer que eu te ajude?_



Confesso uma pontinha de curiosidade em conhecer esse seu tal dialeto. No mais, não há nada, absolutamente nada em "houve quem" que requeira um subjuntivo. Estou disposto a ler as fontes que você puder citar para sustentar o contrário.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Confesso uma pontinha de curiosidade em  conhecer esse seu tal dialeto.No mais, não há nada, absolutamente nada  em "houve quem" que requeira um subjuntivo. Estou disposto a ler as  fontes que você puder citar para sustentar o  contrário.


Macunaíma, não estou dizendo que _houve quem_  requer subjuntivo porque alguém resolveu determinar que é assim que  deveria ser; isso é só um fato - pelo menos no meu dialeto, como tentei  deixar claro acima. Pelo que foi dito nos outros posts, não sou o único  que percebe as coisas desse jeito.


englishmania said:


> Confesso que não sei explicar muito bem a razão do uso. Consigo apenas dizer que_ eu_ diria "Há quem diga", "Há pessoas que dizem", "Houve quem dissesse", "Houve pessoas que disseram". Para mim, o "quem" provoca a mudança. É a minha maneira intuitiva de "sentir" a língua, não uma explicação formal.





englishmania said:


> Intuitivamente, apenas diria "houve _quem_ dissesse/tivesse dito" (ou "houve _pessoas_ que disseram").





Carfer said:


> Este '_quem_' é bastante vago, nebuloso, logo incerto, pelo que convida, de facto, ao conjuntivo. Nota que este uso não é uma particularidade do estilo do Saramago, é a forma corrente de dizer.


Sabe, não tenho nada contra quem diz coisas como _Houve quem ficou calado_ e _Quer que eu te ajudo_, mas se for mesmo o caso de se tratarem de formas pouco aceitas pela maior parte da comunidade linguística, acho que seria interessante informar o estrangeiro sobre isso.


----------



## Macunaíma

Ariel, você tomaria um ou dois minutos do seu tempo para nos explicar como você chegou a essa intrigante analogia entre "houve quem ficou calado" e "quer que eu te ajudo"? Eu realmente tenho a sensação de que estou perdendo alguma coisa.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Ariel, você tomaria um ou dois minutos do seu tempo para nos explicar como você chegou a essa intrigante analogia entre "houve quem ficou calado" e "quer que eu te ajudo"? Eu realmente tenho a sensação de que estou perdendo alguma coisa.


Vamos fazer o seguinte. Primeiro você pensa um pouco sobre o assunto e tenta encontrar a resposta você mesmo. Enquanto isso eu almoço. Quando eu terminar, se você ainda não tiver chegado lá sozinho, aí volto aqui e explico a tal analogia que te parece tão intrigante.


----------



## Macunaíma

Imagina se eu chegaria lá sozinho! Vou deixar você ser o meu Virgílio.


----------



## gvergara

Não briguem, eu apenas quero aprender, agradeço a sua ajuda, mas também a aceitação de distintas opiniões... é que não se pode esperar entender (nem mesmo conhecer) o que se passa em cada um dos dialetos falados em um país, não é? Obrigado


----------



## J. Bailica

_Houve quem ficou calado _também meparece-me errado. Eu nunca diria ou escreveria isso, nem me parece que alguma vez tenha visto ou ouvido. Não tenho nenhuma referência, não sei indicar nehum autor ou regra, porque praticamente "só toco de ouvido"; mas parece-me desafinado.

Assim muito de repente, parece-me que a razão (para o subjuntivo) pode realmente ter a ver com a incerteza que 'houve quem' transmite. Se separarmos os dois, encontro exemplos no indicativo que me parecem corretos:

_Houve um grupo que ficou calado.
Sei quem (é que) ficou calado.

_Mas 'houve quem' deixa a tal incerteza que, para o meu ouvido, pede o subjuntivo / conjuntivo. 

Do mesmo modo digo, por exemplo:

_Há quem fique triste com_... (nunca «Há quem fica triste com...)
_Havia quem soubesse de... (_nunca o indicativo) 
_Haverá quem possa...


_Se no lugar de 'quem' estivesse 'alguém', talvez por ser menos vago, nesse caso sim, usaria o indicativo:

«Houve alguém que ficou calado».


----------



## anaczz

A mim também soa bem estranho o uso do indicativo depois de "houve quem". Por curiosidade consultei um _corpus_ do português e, de 140 ocorrências de "houve quem", apenas 2 aparecem seguidas do pretérito do indicativo.


----------



## Istriano

Alto lá! Esse _corpus _tem pouquíssimos exemplos (''tokens'') da língua falada.
''Houve quem ficou'' dá  1880 resultados no Google.  Muito pouco sim, mas se fosse um uso raro, dialetal, regional, já seria muito. 
Muitas palavras do Aurélio dão 0 resultados no Google. Isso não significa que essas palavras não existem. Talvez nas roças as pessoas não tenham um computador.
Infelizmente nem o Google nem qualquer _corpus _pode nos ajudar com os usos muito dialetais. Por examplo, no interior baiano, muitas pessoas ainda ''espiam a televisão''.


----------



## J. Bailica

Istriano said:


> Muitas palavras do Aurélio dão 0 resultados no Google.




A sério? Isso é quase inacreditável...
Uma pessoa tem ideia que nada escapa ao Google!


----------



## Macunaíma

Então vamos lá:

Quem, como pronome relativo, independentemnte de dialeto, não se comporta como um tirano a exigir subjuntivos doa a quem doer. Abri o verbete do Aurélio para quem e encontrei estes exemplos:

_Ordenou, como quem queria ser obedecido. _
Aqui, "como quem quisesse ser" seria perfeitamente possível, à escolha do freguês

_Desconheço quem me fez tamanho mal. _
Já aqui, há duas possibilidades, a depender do contexto: 
1) um mal foi feito por alguém; nesse caso, não cabe o subjuntivo
2) a pessoa não está falando de um mal que lhe sucedeu, mas de um exemplo aleatório de mal, e emenda que desconhece que alguém lhe tenha feito um mal semelhante um dia; o subjuntivo serve para marcar que se trata de um quem hipotético

Por trás da minha humílima frase, "houve quem ficou calado", existe um fato concreto, qual seja o de que alguém_* ficou*_ calado, sobre o qual não pairam dúvidas e que eu desejo expressar de forma direta e franca, portanto vou lá e digo, com todo a candura do modo indicativo. O subjuntivo, embora possível, é uma escolha estilística - digamos que um floreio, ainda que comum. Afirmar que a frase é "agramatical" é fabricar uma regra - que, de resto, nem é tratada pela gramática, mas se situa no campo do estilo - sob um disfarce "descritivista", recorrendo à autoridade de um misterioso dialeto não verificável. Eu acho que, no fórum, convém ser cuidadoso com as palavras para não confundir, até por uma questão de responsabilidade, porque um aprendiz é sempre mais vulnerável a uma mistificação do que um nativo (não estou me arvorando em _ombudsman _do fórum, mas é minha opinião).

Tocar de ouvido e seguir o hábito é como todos fazemos ao falar nossa língua nativa, e eu mesmo tendo mais a usar o subjuntivo nesses casos, porém meu hábito não constitui regra, ainda mais se tratando de subjuntivo. O subjuntivo nesse exemplo, como em tantos outros que se poderiam evocar, serve para esfumaçar um fato, torná-lo mais irreal. Por exemplo, se eu estivesse na presença desse alguém que ficou calado na tal reunião de condomínio (a reunião de condomínio é por minha conta) e achasse esse fato condenável, poderia, para mandar uma indireta mais sutil e menos pessoal, dizer "reclamam, mas quando puderam falar houve quem tivesse ficado calado"; se, mais fiel ao meu estilo nessas reuniões, eu quisesse ser mais direto, tascava um "houve quem ficou calado", ao que o tal fulano daria uma mexida na cadeira, sentindo a aproximação do perigo. Não vejo como isso pode ser "estranho", a menos que estejamos numa camisa de força linguística, como presas de clichês estruturais. 

Daí vocês podem dizer: "Como ousais! Porventura credes que consideraríamos o que tem a dizer alguém que tenha tomado por nome Macunaíma?", mas dizendo "que tomou por nome" a seta seria mais certeira. 

P.S.: quanto à analogia (pobre) do "quer que eu te ajude", trata-se de uma oferta ainda não materializada, portanto o verbo ajudar não se refere a uma ação líquida e certa; "ele sempre quer que eu ajude" diz sobre o que ele quer, nada sobre se eu ajudo ou não; "ele lembrou que eu ajudo sempre" usa o indicativo porque aqui o verbo fala de um fato consumado. Etc, etc, etc. Nem sempre o uso do subjuntivo estará abonado por uma lógica comunicável, muitas vezes é só hábito mesmo, no que concordamos todos.


----------



## J. Bailica

Muito bem, resposta muito boa e talvez tenha razão.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Alto lá! Esse _corpus _tem pouquíssimos exemplos (''tokens'') da língua falada.
> ''Houve quem ficou'' dá  1880 resultados no Google.  Muito pouco sim, mas se fosse um uso raro, dialetal, regional, já seria muito.


No interior de São Paulo, _*Quer que eu te ajudo_, que tem 180 mil resultados no Google, é mais comum do que _Quer que eu te ajude_. O problema é que essa forma costuma ser bastante estigmatizada no resto do país e, mesmo naquela região, não é comum entre os falantes de classe média.


Macunaíma said:


> Então vamos lá:
> 
> Quem, como pronome relativo, independentemnte de dialeto, não se comporta como um tirano a exigir subjuntivos doa a quem doer. Abri o verbete do Aurélio para quem e encontrei estes exemplos:
> 
> _Ordenou, como quem queria ser obedecido. _
> Aqui, "como quem quisesse ser" seria perfeitamente possível, à escolha do freguês
> 
> _Desconheço quem me fez tamanho mal. _
> Já aqui, há duas possibilidades, a depender do contexto:
> 1) um mal foi feito por alguém; nesse caso, não cabe o subjuntivo
> 2) a pessoa não está falando de um mal que lhe sucedeu, mas de um exemplo aleatório de mal, e emenda que desconhece que alguém lhe tenha feito um mal semelhante um dia; o subjuntivo serve para marcar que se trata de um quem hipotético


A questão não era apenas o _quem_, e sim a construção completa: _haver quem_.


Macunaíma said:


> Por trás da minha humílima frase, "houve quem ficou calado", existe um fato concreto, qual seja o de que alguém_* ficou*_ calado, sobre o qual não pairam dúvidas e que eu desejo expressar de forma direta e franca, portanto vou lá e digo, com todo a candura do modo indicativo. O subjuntivo, embora possível, é uma escolha estilística - digamos que um floreio, ainda que comum.


Bem, primeiro acho interessante distinguirmos modalidade de modo verbal. O problema de tratar ambos como sendo a mesma coisa é que um mesmo modo pode se associar a mais de uma modalidade, assim como uma mesma modalidade pode ser assinalada por mais de um modo verbal - além de também poder ser expressa por outros elementos, o que geralmente torna o modo redundante. Assim, não é impossível encontrar tanto o subjuntivo em contextos em que se poderia esperar o indicativo quanto o indicativo em contextos de dúvida. Normal. Outra coisa importante é que, enquanto a modalidade é uma categoria nocional, o modo é uma categoria sintática; em geral, é o elemento à esquerda do verbo que comanda a seleção do modo verbal.

_*Embora *goste muito da cidade, vou me mudar daqui semana que vem. 
Eles *querem *que eu me mude daqui._

O que a gente vê nos exemplos acima é que, nos dialetos em que o parâmetro subjuntivo é marcado - que são a maioria -, trocar as formas _goste _e _mude _por _gosto _e _mudo _simplesmente tornaria as frases agramaticais. O fato de não pairar dúvidas quanto ao conteúdo da proposição e a vontade de se expressar isso de forma direta e franca são detalhes completamente irrelevantes. Aqui, a variação entre subjuntivo e indicativo, quando houver, será sempre uma questão de ordem dialetal, e não semântica.

Há casos, porém, em que a flutuação entre os modos verbais pode não implicar uma construção de aceitabilidade duvidosa. Nesses casos, sim, fatores como dúvida e incerteza são o que normalmente determinam a escolha entre uma coisa e outra.


Macunaíma said:


> Afirmar que a frase é "agramatical" é fabricar uma regra - que, de resto, nem é tratada pela gramática, mas se situa no campo do estilo - sob um disfarce "descritivista", recorrendo à autoridade de um misterioso dialeto não verificável. Eu acho que, no fórum, convém ser cuidadoso com as palavras para não confundir, até por uma questão de responsabilidade, porque um aprendiz é sempre mais vulnerável a uma mistificação do que um nativo (não estou me arvorando em _ombudsman _do fórum, mas é minha opinião).


O fato de essa forma não ser tratada nas gramaticas tradicionais, para mim, mostra apenas que elas não abordam todos os assuntos da língua, o que também seria impossível, convenhamos. De qualquer forma, elas em geral têm como propósito guiar os falantes na direção de um padrão que consideram superior, focando naquilo que se apresenta como desafio para os falantes nativos. Só que tirando aqueles que não têm o parâmetro subjuntivo marcado, a escolha entre subjuntivo e indicativo não é desafio nenhum para um nativo; nós simplesmente sabemos quando escolher um ou outro. Por outro lado, esses livros já costumam tratar de questões como 'esteje vs esteja' e 'seje vs seja', que são "problemas" muito mais comuns e simples de se resolver.  

Quando eu disse que o indicativo em _*Houve quem ficou calado_ era agramatical no meu dialeto, não estava querendo criar nenhuma regra sobre como acho que as pessoas deveriam falar. O que eu fiz foi informar o autor do tópico sobre a estranheza com que recebo essa estrutura. Para mim, ela se encaixa no grupo do _*Quer que eu te ajudo_, em que o uso do indicativo no lugar do subjuntivo é um fenômeno condicionado dialetalmente. 

Você me acusa de fabricar uma regra prescritivista e de tentar vendê-la como descrição objetiva da língua, mas até agora todos os outros foreros que se manifestaram parecem também ter percebido sua estrutura como malformada. Se nos guiarmos pelo conceito de gramaticalidade enquanto noção de correção que permite ao nativo determinar se uma forma é bem ou malformada, então por enquanto você foi o único que não achou o indicativo agramatical após _haver quem_.

Enfim, uma descrição dos fatos ainda assim é apenas uma descrição dos fatos, e não os próprios. Então, realmente, por mais que minhas intenções não tenham sido assim tão maquiavélicas, mal-entendidos podem sempre acontecer. Além do mais, nativos discordam quanto a questões de gramaticalidade o tempo todo.


----------



## Macunaíma

Ariel Knightly said:


> _*Embora *goste muito da cidade, vou me mudar daqui semana que vem.
> Eles *querem *que eu me mude daqui._
> 
> O que a gente vê nos exemplos acima é que, nos dialetos em que o parâmetro subjuntivo é marcado - que são a maioria -, trocar as formas _goste _e _mude _por _gosto _e _mudo _simplesmente tornaria as frases agramaticais.



Acho que você está usando a técnica Chacrinha de argumentação. Estes exemplos pedem o subjuntivo e eu nunca disse o contrário. A segunda frase, inclusive, remete àquela que eu usei no meu post: 


> "ele sempre quer que eu ajude" diz sobre o que ele quer, nada sobre se eu ajudo ou não




Veja bem, Ariel, eu conheço o seu dialeto. Minha mãe e minha irmã nasceram e cresceram no Rio, e eu vivo aqui atualmente (passe para tomar um café um dia desses ). Isso que você diz é um _figment_, para usar uma palavra inglesa. Eu acho que você faz associações equivocadas com casos onde _quem_ realmente pediria um subjuntivo e generaliza por hábito - ou por hipercorreção, por que não dizer? Se eu perguntasse, em completa ignorância, a um dos presentes à reunião imaginária "houve quem tivesse ficado calado?", o subjuntivo seria perfeitamente explicado pela indeterminação do _quem _e pelo fato de eu sequer saber se afinal houve ou não, mas quando existe um fato... aí tudo muda. Quando assentada sobre um fato sabido, a frase "houve quem ficou calado" é digna de um Antônio Vieira, quem dirá então dos mortais. Além do mais, é preciso começar a distinguir entre a noções de dialeto e idioleto. 

Bem, cansei desse assunto. Espero ter contribuído.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Estes exemplos pedem o subjuntivo e eu nunca disse o contrário.


Os exemplos serviam para mostrar a forma como o modo verbal é selecionado pelo elemento à esquerda. O mesmo acontece com _haver quem_:

Embora não concorde com o Ariel, ... 
Embora não concorda com o Ariel, ... 
Certamente há quem duvide do Ariel. 
Certamente há quem duvida do Ariel. 

Mas você talvez tenha razão. Deve ser apenas o meu idioleto. O fato de todas as outras pessoas terem compartilhado dessa mesma estranheza deve ser resultado da influência que minhas associações equivocadas provocam nos outros.


----------



## englishmania

Pois, lá está. Foi por isso que disse que, pela minha intuição, o "quem" altera tudo.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Alto lá! Esse _corpus _tem pouquíssimos  exemplos (''tokens'') da língua falada.


Mas você acha que pode haver alguma variação entre fala e escrita? Bom, de qualquer forma, o que foi sugerido pelo Macunaíma é que o indicativo  apareceria em contextos em que se considera o fato expresso pelo verbo  como certo. O problema é que a intuição dos falantes nativos não parece  comprovar essa afirmação. Para depois não dizerem que estou tentando universalizar meu idioleto, vou colocar aqui apenas o que encontrei nos sites brasileiros do Google.

_Certamente há quem considera -> 0
Certamente há quem considere -> 268

Certamente há quem discorda -> _0_
Certamente há quem discorde -> _9_

Certamente há quem faz_ -> 0
_Certamente há quem faça_ -> 4

_Certamente há quem quer_ -> 0
_Certamente há quem queira_ -> 7

_Certamente há quem pode_ -> 1*
_Certamente há quem possa _- 5

_Certamente há quem sabe_ -> 1*
_Certamente há quem saiba_ -> 6

*Esses dois casos foram realizados pelo mesmo falante. 

Também procurei por _certamente há quem_ no corpus do português. O resultado foi o que vocês podem imaginar:

_" Certamente há quem considere o problema muito bem formulado ", completou._

E isso foi o que encontrei nO Globo:

_há quem considera_ -> 0
_há quem considere_ -> 85

_há quem faz_ -> 0
_há quem faça_ -> 22

_há quem acha_ -> 0
_há quem ache_ -> 106

Preciso continuar? Acho que ficou claro que eu não sou o único que usa *apenas *o subjuntivo após _haver quem_.


Macunaíma said:


> Eu acho que você faz associações equivocadas com casos onde _quem_ realmente pediria um subjuntivo e generaliza por hábito - ou por hipercorreção, por que não dizer?





> *hypercorrection *(n.) A term used in LINGUISTICS to refer to the movement of a linguistic form beyond the point set by the VARIETY of LANGUAGE that a speaker has as a target; also called *hypercorrectness*, *hyperurbanism *or *overcorrection*. The phenomenon usually takes place when speakers of a non-standard DIALECT attempt to use the STANDARD dialect and ‘go too far’, producing a version which does not appear in the standard, ...


(CRYSTAL, David. _A Dictionary of Linguistics and Phonetics._)


> Process and result of an exaggerated attempt on the part of a speaker to adopt or imitate linguistic forms or a linguistic variety that he/ she considers to be particularly prestigious. Hypercorrection, which is frequently found in the behavior of social groups aspiring to raise their stature, tends even to exceed the ideal norms of speech of the higher social classes and therefore sounds ‘unnatural.’ In principle, similar mechanisms can be found for every situation in language acquisition and language adoption, where speakers recognize regularities and systematic correspondences in the variety they wish to acquire, but when they cannot adequately apprehend the restrictions on or the exceptions to the rules. The rules that have been abstracted by them in such a manner are accordingly too general and correspondingly generate many ungrammatical forms; ...


(BUSSMANN, Hadumod. _Dictionary of Language and Linguistics_.)

Será que a hipercorreção é mesmo minha? Acho que não.


----------



## Istriano

Mas vocês no Rio dizem ''Não chora!'', ''Não fala bobagem!'' com muita frequencia.
Na Bahia isso soaria muito estranho. Até os baianos do interior, que usam o tu, falariam: _Não chore!, Não fale bobagem!_
 O uso do subjuntivo varia muito, dependendo da região.


----------



## Nonstar

Ouve quem fica calado.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Mas vocês no Rio dizem ''Não chora!'', ''Não fala bobagem!'' com muita frequencia.
> Na Bahia isso soaria muito estranho. Até os baianos do interior, que usam o tu, falariam: _Não chore!, Não fale bobagem!_
> O uso do subjuntivo varia muito, dependendo da região.


No uso imperativo, sim, certamente existe diferença entre fala e escrita, mesmo em dialetos em que *_Quer que eu te ajudo_ é uma forma agramatical. 

Bom, agora que parei para pensar sobre assunto, vejo que realmente é possível que o registro também seja um fator condicionante nessa variação. Não que _*há quem faz _e_ *Quer que eu te ajudo_ sejam formas gramaticais na maioria dos dialetos, mas naqueles em que o subjuntivo não é marcado, é provável que, por influência da escola e da sociedade, haja diferença entre a fala natural e a escrita formal. Em conversas do cotidiano, a norma seria o indicativo; em textos acadêmicos, o subjuntivo. Além disso, hipercorreções como a do Macunaíma também devem ser características da escrita cuidada, que quando cuidada demais, acaba levando o falante a um resultado que "sounds 'unnatural'", "producing a version which does not appear in the standard".


----------



## Macunaíma

A hipercorreção também é um policiamento excessivo da própria linguagem, que faz a pessoa ter como desvio o que desvio não é, seja por insegurança, por falta de senso crítico, por um temperamento fóbico, por condicionamento pavloviano que a faz temer choques elétricos disparados na gaiola, sei lá eu! Se fosse de fato uma diferença dialetal, como você quer, eu concordaria com você e fim de papo, mas não é nem isso. Você decidiu se aferrar a uma versão de manual do "seu" próprio dialeto, ignorando o contexto e a _semântica_, e apresenta como ponto alto da sua argumentação uma fórmula digna de cursinho pré-vestibular, que só falta ser musicada para substituir o pensamento com menos esforço ainda. 

"Houve quem" pede subjuntivo
"Houve alguém que", não
Em TO-DOS OS CA-SOS

Daí alguém quer saber por que e nenhum argumento é oferecido além do "é porque é" (e não é!). É inútil ficar nesse atoleiro...


----------



## J. Bailica

Nonstar said:


> Ouve quem fica calado.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> ... e apresenta como ponto alto da sua argumentação uma fórmula digna de cursinho pré-vestibular, que só falta ser musicada para substituir o pensamento com menos esforço ainda.


Na verdade, o ponto alto da minha argumentação são todos os fatos apresentados até agora: a intuição de todos que postaram aqui; os resultados do Google; os resultados do corpus; os resultados dO Globo. Esses são os fatos. É sabido que algumas expressões selecionam o modo subjuntivo e todos os fatos que apresentei comprovam que _haver quem_ é uma delas. Uma vez estabelecido que isso é um fato, aí sim podemos partir para a discussão do mesmo: por que será que _haver quem_ requer subjuntivo? Por enquanto, as explicações que me parecem razoáveis foram as apresentadas no começo desse tópico. Não sei se estão certas, mas se estiverem erradas, isso ainda não mudaria os fatos.


----------



## Nonstar

> Quando assentada sobre um fato sabido, a frase "houve quem ficou calado"(vale)


Odeio concordar, mas para, quem sabe, poder tomar um café, um dia desses (sem preocupações de ser envenenado ), hei de concordar que é uma coisa verdadeira.


----------



## neuronupheaval

Macunaíma said:
			
		

> (*?)Houve quem ficou calado.


Por analogia, pode-se construir frases com outros verbos, a mostrar:


> *Houve quem falou bastante.
> *Houve quem emprestou dez reais.
> *Houve quem desenhou vestidos.
> *Houve quem tomou café.


As frases acima são agramaticais; logo, por indução, a frase de Macunaíma também o é.


----------



## neuronupheaval

Houve quem tenha ficado calado...------웃========>---X-- tempo
Houve quem tivesse ficado calado -----=======웃=>----X-- tempo

Legenda:

=: momento em que alguém-1 ficou calado
웃: momento em que alguém-2 observou o alguém-1
X: momento em que alguém-2 emitiu a frase


----------



## nihilum

neuronupheaval said:


> As frases acima são agramaticais; logo, por *ab*dução, a frase de Macunaíma também o é.



Incrível o abuso de _agramatical_ neste tópico. Nhenhenhém pedantesco.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

nihilum said:


> Incrível o abuso de _agramatical_ neste tópico.


Por que você diz "abuso"? Poderia explicar?


----------



## Macunaíma

nihilum said:


> Incrível o abuso de _agramatical_ neste tópico. Nhenhenhém pedantesco.





Ariel Knightly said:


> Por que você diz "abuso"? Poderia explicar?



Não tente, Nihilum! Você será tragado num vórtex de argumentação em círculo (é porque é porque é porque é...).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Não tente, Nihilum! Você será tragado num vórtex de argumentação em círculo (é porque é porque é porque é...).


Macunaíma, por que você insiste nisso mesmo depois de tudo o que foi dito? Vaidade? Já expliquei que falava de uma restrição que me era imposta intuitivamente pelo meu dialeto. Já vimos que outros foreros compartilham dessa mesma restrição. Já vimos em exemplos concretos do Google, do corpus e dO Globo que _haver quem_ seleciona apenas o modo subjuntivo, independente de o ato expresso pelo verbo ser visto como certo ou incerto. Do que mais você precisa para reconhecer que há dialetos em que o subjuntivo é o único modo possível após a expressão _haver quem_? Sou eu mesmo quem está simplesmente batendo o pé e me prendendo a um entendimento equivocado das regras do subjuntivo? Sou eu quem está fechando os olhos para as evidências? Sou eu quem está tentando impor uma aceitabilidade que simplesmente parece não existir? Depois de tanta teimosia, até acredito que, aos seus ouvidos, _haver quem_ + _indicativo _não soe como uma construção malformada, mas será que te parece assim tão absurdo o mesmo não ser verdade para as outras pessoas? 

Quanto à questão do porquê, acho que você deveria tentar entender que isso é um detalhe bem menos importante do que parece. O fato de conhecermos ou não a lei da gravidade não é o que determina se as coisas vão ou não cair quando lançadas ao ar. A explicação vem depois. O fato de sabermos ou não por que o céu é azul não tem qualquer influência sobre as cores do céu. A explicação vem depois. O fato de alguém saber ou não por que_ haver quem_ seleciona apenas o subjuntivo não muda a realidade dos fatos. Ou melhor, nesse caso, pode mudar quando, na tentativa de seguir prescrições incompletas sobre o uso do subjuntivo, alguém acaba produzindo uma forma hipercorrigida: _*houve quem ficou calado_.

E quanto ao suposto "abuso" da palavra _agramatical _mencionado por Nihilum, talvez ele não tenha entendido o sentido que está sendo adotado aqui. Para quem tiver interesse, o conceito de gramaticalidade discutido nesse tópico tem sido o definido aqui por Pullum.

Como diria o Hannibal, "Clarice is Agent Starling. If you can't keep up, you better stay out of the conversation".


----------



## nihilum

Substituíssemos o cultíssimo _haver_ por _ter_, e "haveríamos":

Teve quem tivesse ficado = 2 (web)
Teve quem tenha ficado = 4
Teve quem ficou =* 5.330*

Houve quem tivesse ficado = 408
Houve quem tenha ficado = 116
Houve quem ficou = 271


----------



## Macunaíma

Não, não é vaidade - eu tenho outros atributos em que investir a minha vaidade -, é uma mistura de tédio e frustração. Já vivemos dias melhores neste fórum. Saudade do Jazyk, que num debate ao menos era um contendor estimulante - e sobretudo não era prolixo.

Suas alegações sobre esse seu tal dialeto são uma mistificação. Digo isso com toda a segurança do mundo. O corpus d'O Globo não me interessa, eu não vou escarafunchar aquilo tudo analisando o contexto de cada frase. O contexto é a tecla em que eu venho batendo este tópico todo: sem ele você está analisando uma frase morta. 

Você fala de língua como se ela fosse feita de bloquinhos de Lego encaixados por autômatos. "Haver quem" seria um bloquinho que pede  outro bloquinho determinado, sem nenhum compromisso com aspectos semânticos. Nesse seu dialeto imaginário, as pessoas não só não comunicam nuanças de certeza e de objetividade como teriam mesmo desenvolvido "estranhezas" em relação à fala de quem o faz, como macaquinhos que estranham mangueiras de jardim. É uma farsa. 

Eu tive de rir quando você me perguntou por que eu insisto "depois de tudo o que foi dito". Quase me senti tentado a reler  seus posts para ver se eu perdi alguma coisa, mas preferiria ter de ler "Por que me ufano de meu país", do conde Afonso Celso, ou uma biografia autorizada do Lula.

Vamos combinar que o carnaval está aí e que este assunto já se esgotou? Eu só lamento por quem toma o que você diz por valor de face, mas fazer o quê?!

Bom feriado!


----------



## Vanda

No momento fomos todos para o bloco do ''vai-vai''. Voltamos na 4a feira de cinzas!


----------

